# senkrechts <marquee>



## Tabrizi (27. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
ihr kennt ja den HTML Befehlt <marquee> mit dem man Schriften und Bilder horizontal hin und her laufen lassen kann.
Ich wollte fragen ob es auch solch einen Befehl gibt, der Schrift bzw. Bild senkrecht hin und her laufen lässt?


----------



## xxenon (27. April 2004)

Also mit Plain-HTML gehts sicher nicht!

Also die gängigsten Möglichkeiten wären JavaScript  bzw. Flash.

Ich würd dir dafür JavaScript empfehlen, falls du keine großartigen zusätzlichen Effekte planst). Am besten du suchst einmal nach einem fertigen Script (z.B. auf http://www.scriptsearch.com/ ).


regards...


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. April 2004)

Hallo....

nit dem "direction"-Attribut kannst du im <marquee> angeben, in welche Richtung gescrollt werden soll... auch nach unten/oben.

```
<marquee direction="down"width="50"height="50">Ich scrolle <br>von oben<br>nach unten</marquee>
```

....zumindest im IE... ob die anderen Brauser, welche sich dieses Element mittlerweile auch angewöhnt haben, das auch machen, habsch jetzt net probiert.


----------



## xxenon (27. April 2004)

Also das kannte ich bisher nicht ^^.

Gleich ausprobiert, funktioniert bei mir nur im Internet Explorer.

Desweiteren stellt sich halt die Frage wie die vertikale Laufschrift denn aussehen soll. Ich vermute mal, dass die Buchstabe für Buchstabe nach unten laufen soll und das geht wohl nicht so leicht (oder ?!).

regards...


----------



## xxenon (27. April 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Funktioniert doch, wenn man das umbricht, hätt ich nicht erwartet ^^.


----------



## Tabrizi (27. April 2004)

Es geht!
Also nein ich will einige kleine Logos senkrecht in der Endlosschleife laufen lassen.

Vielen dank für die schnelle und gute Hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. April 2004)

<marquee> besitzt übrigens noch weitere Attribute ausser  "direction" ... wens interessiert-->Spielzimmer


----------

